# Robinator's Black Legion Chaos Marines (pics)



## Robinator (Jan 23, 2009)

It has been a while since I posted the last pictures of my fledgling CSM army... things have come a long way since! (you can see my older pics here, here, and here).

I have added a lot in the last year or so, and now enjoy fielding close to 2000 pts worth of Chaosy-goodness (evilness?)

This was the latest addition in my Black Legion CSM army, and boy is it a nice way to deliver a unit of Berzerkers with Chaos Lord:









A couple of Rhinos from my Black Legion CSM army. The one on the left uses the Black Legion Forgeworld doors, and the one on the right has Khorne colours and iconography for the Berzerkers in my army:









I scrounged up the extra close combat arms from the legs of a Soul Grinder:









I converted this Black Legion Chaos Lord using the Assault on Black Reach marine captain as the base (I had to file off the purity seals of course!) I used a CSM champ front body, head from the Chaos mutation sprue, and plasma pistol from the Berzerker sprue. This guy rocks when I game (I equip him with Mark of Slaanesh and a Blissgiver Daemon weapon):









Summoned daemons for my Black Legion CSM army:









Berzerkers painted in my Black Legion colour scheme, using the Chaos mutations sprue for some added fun:









Finished squad of Plague Marines:









These guys are fun to paint. I also enjoyed using the 40K basing kit to add some details to their bases. My league has several Salamander players, hence the green marine helm. The Oblit on the left has a ton of shell casings on the ground, since he is the one with multiple cannons currently morphed:









Autocannon and Missile Launcher for my Chaos Space Marine army:









I made these for my Chaos Space Marine army (you can see my old objectives here). The turret is a Foundation paint pot with a Havoc Launcher mounted on top, and bitz added to the sides (once you cut the lid of the GW paint pots, it is the perfect size to mount turret weapons). The terminal objective uses extra bitz from a Rhino interior. I thought it might be fun to develop rules where controlling the terminal allows you to fire the turret. 









Comments and feedback welcome,

Robin


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice job! The land raider is exceptional, as well as all those in your black legion, +rep


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

very nice models!  i like how you have gone for grey rather than just black like most people do  I also really like the conversions on the berserker's good idea


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like them! The more grey armor definitely works, and the plague marines and oblits are exceptional:good:! + rep


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was expecting to come on here and think to myself " oh great, another mass of crappy black models that look like they have only been basecoated..."

And I was right.



If you can't tell I'm being sarcastic 






Those are amazing, especially the land raider, +rep to you for sure my friend!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Good to see you posting stuff again and Oh My! What stuff it is.

Love the Plague Marines in particular.

The Bloodletters are also great especially as summoned Daemons are pretty rare these days.

All top notch stuff as always.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow... :shok: 

I have never been a Black Legion fan mainly because they end up looking blotchy and multicolored, but you have tied them all in very nicely and smoothly. Well done and +rep for sure!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Brilliant work overall.



Robinator said:


> I scrounged up the extra close combat arms from the legs of a Soul Grinder:


I think my favourite piece is the Defiler; the use of extra legs is very cunning.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you hi light cause i cant tell because it looks so natural.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its all defiantly got that old school feel.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mate, where do i start. Everything looks fantastic. Perfectly executed. The land raider is stunning, the rhinos zerks and pm's are all magnificient. Like the champ. The defiler is a simple conversion but it works so well. The black throughout is so smooth. Makes my black legion want to hide under a rock.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Its all defiantly got that old school feel.


that's the thought that was coming to my mind...very nice work, sir. can't fault it. at all! +rep


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

those are awesome +rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent work! In particular I love how cleanly the models are painted as it really shows the amount of care and effort you put into the army. Nothing bothers me more than a sloppy paint job.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice, It'd be amazing to play against that.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Really a great work, +rep.


----------



## Robinator (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the feedback and rep guys! I really love painting, but my goal is to get models on the table to play, so it has been very encouraging to see them well received. I will definitely keep posting as more units are completed. 

For my Chaos, I do have some models sitting on the shelf that could be up next for my Black Legion. I recently picked up some old boxes of metal termies, a dreadnaught (though I am not wild about the model itself), a Sorcerer, and an unopened box of Nightlords. I want to make a unit of Thousand Sons (rules-wise it looks like these guys would rock), so I was thinking of using the Nightlords and Chaos Sorcerer I have and convert them to a unit of Sons somehow.



Zorcoth said:


> very nice models!  i like how you have gone for grey rather than just black like most people do


It was a tip a red shirt at a local GW gave me, and I am so happy I took him up on it. I started initially with a 2:1 white to black mix then washed with Citadel Badab Black (as seen in my initial CSM, Champs, and Prince), but have recently gone with Adeptus Battlegrey washed with Badab. It gives a much darker finish, which I like better (as seen in all my recent models, like the land raider, oblits, and zerkers).



aboytervigon said:


> Did you hi light cause i cant tell because it looks so natural.


Not the black, as I mention above, its just grey washed with Badab. The Silvers, Golds, Reds, etc are indeed highlighted.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I think my favourite piece is the Defiler; the use of extra legs is very cunning.


Thanks  Once I decided I wanted the extra close combat arms for gaming purposes, I purchased the Soul Grinder legs from Bits and Kits. The secret to attaching them (since the default arm holes were too big) was using a Rhino turret hatch collar and an upside down Rhino turret gunner body.



LukeValantine said:


> Its all defiantly got that old school feel.


That sounds cool, but I am not sure what it refers to... is it my colours, basing, something else?

Cheers,

Robin


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow These are crazy clean. Great painting, I really like the front of the left (looking at the image) Rhino with the large chaos emblem with the eye in the centre.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------

